# Sundown Audio SAX 100.2 For Sale (aka SAX-100.2, SAX 1002)



## sprtwin1 (May 8, 2008)

Hello,

I am selling my Sundown Amplifier as listed on eBay. I would be happy to sell it to you directly through paypal for cheaper (save on eBay fees). Let me know!

Thanks,
Daniel

Sundown Audio Sax 100 2 400W 2 Channel Car Amplifier aka Sax 100 2 Sax 1002 | eBay


----------

